# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  A Tool To Help Play The Trading Post!

## Shameless

Was browsing reddit earlier, and i found this useful tool that will do the math for you when it comes to playing the market on a larger scale..

GW2 Trading Post Calculator!

Its pretty self explanatory, if you have any questions I'd be happy to help.

Enjoy and Happy gold making!

-ShameLess

*Android App:*





> The android app has even more features like break even calculation:
> 
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sirpali.gw2.tradepost.calculator
> 
> It's free and need no special permissions.

----------


## Mobile6

Oh wow. This is pretty cool. Thanks!

----------


## zapbolt

Awesome bro! 

Big + rep!

----------


## Shameless

> Oh wow. This is pretty cool. Thanks!





> Awesome bro! 
> 
> Big + rep!


Glad you both like it! ^^

----------


## KcBlack

This is awesome! I lost some silver because I didn't follow these rules on bigger purchases originally. Anyone else having a trouble where it freezes your entire PC though?

----------


## holygift

lol it takes literally 35 seconds to make on excel...

----------


## Thrillseeker

The android app has even more features like break even calculation:

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sirpali.gw2.tradepost.calculator

It's free and need no special permissions.

----------


## Shameless

> lol it takes literally 35 seconds to make on excel...


I'm sorry that i'm trying to help the wider community.. I see you doing jack shit, so please, don't comment where you have no right to chat shit  :Smile:

----------


## Sharps

Not everyone uses excel or even has MS Office (or whatever opensource knock-offs). 
You're a braindead douche.

----------


## Shameless

> Not everyone uses excel or even has MS Office (or whatever opensource knock-offs). 
> You're a braindead douche.


This right here.

----------


## Malaki2030

Its just a guy that's upset that he didn't think of it before some one else.

I appreciate it because I'd never bother to take the time to make it in excel myself, but now there is one at my finger tips if I'm so inclined.

----------


## Shameless

> Its just a guy that's upset that he didn't think of it before some one else.
> 
> I appreciate it because I'd never bother to take the time to make it in excel myself, but now there is one at my finger tips if I'm so inclined.


Glad you could put it to some use :Big Grin:

----------


## DragoHorse

Yeah thanks allot for posting this, very usefull. ^^

----------


## niabolix

Thanks !! + rep

----------


## zeduckie

Very nice , thnx!

----------


## Shameless

Glad you all like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dartexx

thanks, +rep

----------


## Shameless

> thanks, +rep


Enjoy making money :Big Grin:

----------


## nixxor

I won't be using this but I do appreciate someone trying to help the community, even though you didn't actually make it. +rep (You're getting close to contributor.  :Smile: )

----------


## Shameless

> I won't be using this but I do appreciate someone trying to help the community, even though you didn't actually make it. +rep (You're getting close to contributor. )


Closer and closer every day :Wink: 
Just trying to help build up the GW2 community here on OwnedCore  :Smile:

----------


## pqs

+4 Rep. Very useful

----------


## AlexZ112

I was actually about to make something similar to this myself, but guess someone beat me to it xd thanks for sharing though (and saving me a lot of effort xd)

----------


## Shameless

> I was actually about to make something similar to this myself, but guess someone beat me to it xd thanks for sharing though (and saving me a lot of effort xd)





> +4 Rep. Very useful


Glad you're enjoying it ^^

----------


## darkboizal

Thanks!! this is awesome!

----------


## Shameless

> Thanks!! this is awesome!


Sweet! Glad you're putting it to use!

----------


## Tomatoes99

Wtf? I release and support an open source event bot first week of release for anybody to use, and then this guy gets contributor for putting up something any idiot can do in excel, that they didn't even spend the time to make? T_T

----------


## Shameless

> Wtf? I release and support an open source event bot first week of release for anybody to use, and then this guy gets contributor for putting up something any idiot can do in excel, that they didn't even spend the time to make? T_T


I'm sorry, You mad bro?

----------


## Asumikana

Very nice , thanks!

----------


## ShuichiI

Awesome bro!

----------


## shaggsdope

thanks! +rep for that one, plan to use both.

----------

